# One sided cramp



## firsttimer1

Hi all - anyone else had one sided cramps (mild but still feel it) early on - and not had it down to anything bad? eg. ectopic?

Just need some reassurance! :blush:


----------



## MrsN

Give your GP a call on monday if your worried, I know mine were very good when I didnt feel right in my last pregnancy and offered me a early scan the same day, to check it was in the right place. Im sure its fine though xx


----------



## cantwait86

YES, I have cramps primarily on my right side, so I know how you feel. I'm sure your body is just preparing for baby, and stretching more in that direction. I have read that alot of women experince their early pregnancy cramps primarily on one side, compared to having cramping on both sides. 

I have had an ectopic and that feeling is worse, and different than what you are probably experiencing. Have you had your first scan? I'm sure your totally fine chica! 

Wishing you a H&H 9 Months!


----------



## firsttimer1

1st scan (private earlyone) is on 11th and i CANT wait!! Glad to hear that one sided pains don always mean doom ad gloom! :)


----------



## cooper2010

I still feel more pain on my left side. I saw the midwife the other day and she said its normal. Don't know if it means anything, but the baby was actually laying on that side when we tied to hear the heart beat. I also noticed that I put more pressure on my left side when I sit. I sit on my legs, crossed and all tucked up. So maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Sherileigh

It could also have something to do with a cyst, especially around when your period would've been. 
I think if you're worried about ectopic, I don't know that you'd feel pain that early?
I'm sure it's fine, I've had lots of weird pains down there, mostly on my right side. Both in this pregnancy and the last.


----------



## baby_mama

I had a constant pain on my right side that worried me that it might be ectopic so the doc. did take me in and checked and all was fine- he said not to worry too much about the pains I'm feeling (although I still do when I feel it)!


----------



## fides

yeah - i was having a lot of pain on the left side, but it was just from the corpus luteum cyst (baby came from the left ovary) - it has started to go down now, which is normal.

good luck!


----------



## lori

I had similar pains in the early weeks. I was terrified that it was an ectopic, but it turned out to be a cyst. I remember it being quite painful. I found myself always shifting my weight to the other side when sitting, felt uncomfortable sleeping on that side, etc. It was gone by my 2nd trimester scan. Harmless, but freaky nonetheless.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Im getting the same exact thing except it switches sides everyonce and awhile , I think its probly normal hun:hugs:


----------



## EllieNation

Ruskiegirl said:


> Im getting the same exact thing except it switches sides everyonce and awhile , I think its probly normal hun:hugs:

Yes!!! I do too! Every coupla days if switches sides !!!

Although I've had a pain primarily on my left side over the last coupla days , which is trapped wind! OUCH !!


----------



## padbrat

Firstly.... Yay Ruskie!! So happy to see you here!

Secondly I had really bad back pain on my left hand side..... was so worried, turn out I had a massive corpus leutum (sp?) cyst on my left ovary, which is meant to be there and apparently is a good thing!!.... It does settle down after a few weeks.


----------



## cherryness

From weeks 4-7 I worried myself sick that I was having an ectopic since I had a pain on my right side... not an intense pain but it was just a niggly pain... turns out I worried for nothing since im almost 13 weeks now and the pain went at week 7. I was such a worry wort! If its really sore then I'd get checked but if its more a dull pain I would guess its round ligament pain? 

As I say, my kind of mediumy dull ache on right side disappeared after a few weeks (felt kind of like a sprain). freaky stuff but try not worry and if you do just contact the doc for their advice xxx


----------



## Kasia

No worries, the same thing happened to me, mostly on my lower left side. Sometimes it was dull and throbbing sometimes it was a sharp shooting pain. I was so worried I insisted on an u/s @ 7 wks and baby was just fine, so don't stress, it's perfectly noramal:)


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks so much for all your replies - feel much better!! Its never a ore pain - just a dull ache on the lower left side. Doesnt help that i sit with legs under me and slated to left LOL!!

thanks so much :)


----------



## Samantha675

It could also be round ligament pains. These are the ligaments that hold the uterus in place and as it gets bigger they stretch. As the relaxing hormone is building up in your system they stretch.


----------

